# will be taking cpc exam in may



## stixmcbash1 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm a little confused as to what notes I can write in the CPT and ICD-9 books.
For example, for the Integumentary system, can I write "Erythema is redness of skin due to capillary dilation"?.  Is this type of info allowed as notes, or would the proctor of the exam make me erase this?  Please help as I'm getting conflicting info from different people.  I don't want my books to be scrutinized too much on exam day.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## ABonnell CPC (Mar 18, 2014)

You can write whatever you want in your books.  If you want to cram every page with your own handwriting, you can.  You just cannot have any other material inside of the book.


----------



## akj (Mar 18, 2014)

There were several blank pages in the back of my ICD9 book when I took my exam.  I pretty much filled every inch with notes.  When the proctor checked my books before my test, she made a comment that she had done the same thing.  Just make sure your notes are well organized, so you aren't spending too much time sifting through them.  

Good luck!


----------



## MsGarner69 (Mar 21, 2014)

Every time I open my books I cringe at all the bubbling and highlighting, underlining and note taking I've done.  I also marked up the diagrams in the beginning of each surgery section of the CPT to assist me with Anatomy questions. My CPT book looks a mess but its very helpful. I also have all notes organized in the books a certain way so I can easily find what I need in a timely fashion. I'm scheduled to sit for my exam in May also. Good luck to you Jeff.


----------



## casarez4 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Newbie to the course*

I am currently taking the AAPC course but realzied that I am using my text for most of my work so far and not the actual CPT, ICD or HCPCS books. I know I can write in my book based on what I just read in this thread but I am unsure what the "meat" of the exam will cover. I do not want to use precious blank space on things I may not need. I am on Chapter 5. Any suggestions? And does anyone know how many questions will be on the exam?


----------



## ChapmanJ (Mar 24, 2014)

*CPC exam ?s*

I took the CPC in March and passed. Here's the breakdown I was given and focused on
Number of questions/series
9/ 10k
10/20k
10/40k
11/50k
10/60k
9/70k
10/80k
10/90k
10/EM
8/ Anesthesia
8/Med terms
10/Anatomy
10/ICD9
5/HCPCS
6/Practice management    Total of 150 questions

Hope this helps
I also bought practice tests and documented the answers to the practice questions just in case I had similar questions. You never know...
Mark up your guides just make it clear, because time is key.

Good luck to one and all!
Be prepared to work on your time management skills.  Very important


----------



## twizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

Chapman jay said:


> I took the CPC in March and passed. Here's the breakdown I was given and focused on
> Number of questions/series
> 9/ 10k
> 10/20k
> ...



What sections were the remaining 14 questions on?


----------



## ChapmanJ (Mar 24, 2014)

*Number of questions*

Didn't notice the total number didn't add up to 150, the point is these are the areas to focus on the test. You may have a greater number of questions in certain areas of focus which add up to 150.  


The point is to have a good knowledge of each of these areas and manage your time and be prepared with your books tabbed, marked, know where to find the items efficiently.

Have you looked at the site re: FAQ asked about exam?


----------



## kohinoor23 (Mar 24, 2014)

*CPC Exam*

Try to put color tabs in every section of the book which will save your time sifting thru the pages. Good luck!!


----------

